# Focus Stacking



## dpc (Jan 7, 2016)

This isn't an abstract photo but I'm not sure where else to put it. I decided to try a bit of focus stacking using Franzis' FOCUS Projects 3 Professional software, a 7D (original) and a 100mmL f/2.8 macro lens. I'll get the hang of it eventually. Here is my paternal grandfather's watch. I'm also including a similar focus stacked image taken with my Fujifilm X-T10 and 18-55mm f/2.8-4 lens. 

1. Canon
2. Fuji


----------

